# Chile-America Cup 2016 22000 seating



## Bruce Avant (Jul 3, 2017)

22000pcs Cooklin seatings in Chile, beautiful.


----------



## Bruce Avant (Jul 3, 2017)

Who can tell me how can I making picture on my topic?


----------



## Bruce Avant (Jul 3, 2017)

testing


----------



## Bruce Avant (Jul 3, 2017)

I can sending picture to you


----------



## Bruce Avant (Jul 3, 2017)

Below is America Cup Stadium:
















https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4258/34944119003_49cbc0be6b_z.jpg
https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4029/34943703593_827d04586d_z.jpg
Beautiful seat, seat name is Coolin


----------

